# my new bug/reptile house



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

the start of the building project








all plaster boarded and insulated








then the roof
























the building site


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

then started filling it up








































all filled with mantids,stick insects,millis,hermit crabs,roaches,scorpions,leos beardes and more still to go in and a good sort out lol


----------



## the-reptile-mafia (Jan 4, 2008)

Ermm you have a lot of inverts :lol2:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

yep loads and loads :lol2:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

lookings awesome! wanna make me one? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

BarneyM said:


> lookings awesome! wanna make me one? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


it, took a week of hard work and late nights with loads of red bull and pro plus lol


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

wow i want one of them lol


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

in materials alone it cost £400 then extras like heaters ,temp gages ,alarm and all the little extras shelfing ect its cost more like £700 lol then all my time and my mate helping for the week ,but its been worth it to have my own bug house :2thumb:


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

What boarding did you use it looks like it has some fire protecting properties ?


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

it is just normal plaster board with a good fire restiant intulation under it with all the joins sealed it is good at holding a steady temp of 85 average ans 72 at night and with it being about -1/2 hear its not bad


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

That looks awesome, puts my spider room to shame, although to be fair my spider room is pink and therefore wins, but seriously, great work :no1:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

Gem said:


> That looks awesome, puts my spider room to shame, although to be fair my spider room is pink and therefore wins, but seriously, great work :no1:


thanks im glad u like it :2thumb:


----------



## MSRS (Sep 14, 2008)

It looks very nice!!! One day I need to go and have a look at that mini jungle! lol


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

MSRS said:


> It looks very nice!!! One day I need to go and have a look at that mini jungle! lol


uve seen enough of it as u helped me build it :lol2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Gem said:


> That looks awesome, puts my spider room to shame, although to be fair my spider room is pink and therefore wins, but seriously, great work :no1:


*WIN !*

_*This I have to see !*_


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

not a chance lol pink or A ROOM FULL OF INVERTS I KNOW WOT I WOULD HAVE LOL


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Are those moose horns on the front, real cool!


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

there horns of some sort but dont know wot lol as they was on it when i moved in


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

This is cool, reminds me of a sweetshop :lolsign:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

it is under going a big change around at the moment so will update with new pics over the next few days


----------

